# sand martin



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I am still trying to track down a picture of the sand martin. from the early 60's. anyone got any ideas as to where i should look next? I have ran out of ideas on this one. i sailed on her for a while , and the star.
be grateful for any advice lads (Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sand Star*

Picture and info on SAND STAR ( ex EMPIRE **** )
http://www.wivonet.nl/0p29.htm

South Coast Shipping, I believe.
Is this one of your ships?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sand Star*

Prinsess Mairgret also on
http://home.wanadoo.nl/hmeurs/html/aangekochte_britse_schepen_in__5.html


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I seem to remember something about two sand dredgers arrested 
and held here in Penzance Harbour in 2002. SAND MARTIN and SAND SWIFT.
SAND MARTIN became DRAGACOR. St Vincent and Grenadines.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Newhaven Museum has only one shot with Sand Martin, Billyboy, and not a good one as it's actually a pic of the AA Raymond that Sand martin just happens to be in. All you can see is the stern and the superstructure. Does look rather like the photo in the link, though.
Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Gentlemen, My heartfelt thanks to you for the info. Today i have learned things about my old ship i never knew before.
During my time on her, all the old gubbins had been stripped from the engine room and she had been fitted with a crossley 2stroke scavenge pump engine. the engine room seemed enormous with just that little crossley in it.. the forwar hold was converted into a pump room for the dredging work. also a spare jenny and an ejector pump down there to drain the cargo.
Capt John Campbel (i believe he was a Dover man) was master on her for many years.
Had some great times with her running between the Needles and Falmouth.
Thank you all nece again gentlemen
billyboy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

having studdied the pics on the two sites, i have to say this is the Sand Star that i knew. the Martin I believe was a wee bi bigger. so, the search for Sand martin still goes on. I sailed for a short while as second on the star before transfering bact to the Martin, so the pictures I have at the moment arte very much appreciated.
thanks again...Billyboy.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you offer any more info re precise dates, and size, or maybe
description of Sand Martin, may help....


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Billyboy,
This should be your Sand Star ex Prinses Margriet-Empire ****?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*sand star*



ruud said:


> Ahoy Billyboy,
> This should be your Sand Star ex Prinses Margriet?


Many thanks Ruud. this one i have already. its the Sand Martin I cant seem to find anywhere.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

treeve said:


> Can you offer any more info re precise dates, and size, or maybe
> description of Sand Martin, may help....


Sand Martin (164738) gt 633. Registered London. pictures required from 1962 - 1965 era.
Many thanks to you all for your help. 
(Applause)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Billyboy,

The only Sand Martin I can find at the moment is the ex Rookwood built in 1936 and sailed for South Coast Shipping Co.Ltd-London.
She has the same numbers/tons you mentioned.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*rokwood*



ruud said:


> Ahoy Billyboy,
> 
> The only Sand Martin I can find at the moment is the ex Rookwood built in 1936 and sailed for South Coast Shipping Co.Ltd-London.
> She has the same numbers/tons you mentioned.


Ah! that sounds like her Ruud well done my friend...Any picture available yet? 
(Applause)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

ruud said:


> The only Sand Martin I can find at the moment is the ex Rookwood built in 1936 and sailed for South Coast Shipping Co.Ltd-London.
> She has the same numbers/tons you mentioned.


That's the one I found, trying to locate picture most of the day!! (*)) 
Won't give up though ....


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

What annoys me is the fact that i took two realy pictures of her years ago. one alongside in Newhaven and the other out of the water on Husbands slipway. like all my pictures and things they got lost during my first divorce...such is life eh!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Never mind the wedding album, 
where are the pictures of the ships?? (*)) (*)) 

I am currently putting together all the stuff I have
gleaned from the Net on South Coast Shipping vessels.
Just as well collate it.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Just been looking through your web site Treeve. thats going to be some site when it is completed. well done.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

South Coast Shipping vessels
This is not a complete list, just what I could find on the Net.
I hope this will be of use to anyone else.
Maybe RMC could help with info on do***ents and/or photos.

SAND MARTIN 
SAND STAR

EMPIRE REAPER = SAND WREN
EMPIRE RUNNER = SAND RUNNER
EMPIRE SKIPPER = SAND SKIPPER

BOWBELLE

BOWKNIGHT = SAND KITE ( East Coast Aggregates, now merged with South Coast = RMC )

Model and info of SAND WADER at
http://rasputin.physics.uiuc.edu/~wiringa/Ships/MS-4/GreatBritain/SandWader.html
SAND WADER with photo at
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2729

SAND KITE refloated in Thames River Nov 1997
The SAND KITE (British-registry 3,110-gt, 4,225-dwt trailing suction dredger built in 1974, owned and operated by South Coast Shipping Co. Ltd.) was refloated early 1 Nov. and towed to a berth near the Blackwall Power Station. The Sand Kite hit Pier 5 of England's Thames River Barrier "F" Span in fog at 0650 27 Oct. and sank bow first. Its stern was visible above the water and closed the river for four hours. The ship sank in 5.8 meters/19 feet of water while inbound with gravel and sand for Angesteins
at Greenwich, England. The 10 crew were not injured. Howard Smith salvaged the vessel.
Dutch report on SAND KITE at
http://www.gasandoil.com/den-helder/news/90b.htm

SAND FALCON 6534 Hopper Dredger 1998

SAND HARRIER 3751 Hopper Dredger 1990; 99 x 16.5m; 11knots

SAND SERIN 1283 Dredger 1974; 66.6 x 12.2m; 10 knots

SAND WEAVER 3497 Dredger; Yard Nr 468; Ferguson Shipbuilders 1974; South Coast Shipping Company, London. 96.4 x 16.7m; 12 knots
SAND WEAVER at
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=419

SAND FULMAR 5307 Hopper Dredger 1998; 9,128dwt
The "SAND FULMAR", the latest addition to the South Coast Shipping Company fleet, made a welcome visit to the Quayside in Newcastle upon Tyne at the end of October 1998. She was launched at De Merwede Ship Yard on 13 June 1998 and entered service on 17 September 1998.

SAND HERON Hopper Dredger 1990; 99 x 16.5m 11knots; details and accident on
www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/dft_masafety_504194.pdf 

Photos at
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/sheets/southcoast.htm
SAND FALCON, SAND FULMAR, SAND GULL, SAND HARRIER, 
SAND HERON, SAND LARK, SAND SWAN, SAND SKUA, 
SAND WADER, SAND WEAVER

http://www.photoship.co.uk/
SAND DART, SAND SNIPE AND SAND TERN, SAND TERN (2)

Best Wishes
Raymond
and thanks for kind comments re Website
It is a lot of work, but I hope worth the effort.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*sand boats*



treeve said:


> South Coast Shipping vessels
> This is not a complete list, just what I could find on the Net.
> I hope this will be of use to anyone else.
> Maybe RMC could help with info on do***ents and/or photos.
> ...



Grateful thanks for you efforts in finding this info Treeve. shame we cant find the martin though. someone somewhere has a picture of her i am sure.
South coast shipping and cory's proved to be most unhelpful when i e mailed them, couldnt even be bothered to reply.
Enjoyed you series of pictures on the "devonian" by the way, shame such a sad end for her.
Take care. keep up the good work on the site..... Billyboy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Friend Ted Finch has replied with this ...

Built in 1936 as the cargo ship ROOKWOOD by Henry Robb Ltd, Leith 
for Wm. France, Fenwick & Co, London. 
1939 sold to F. Bowles and Sons, London and converted to sand dredger. 1951 sold to Zinal SS Co (Burness Shipping Co), London renamed SAND MARTIN. 
1956 South Coast Shipping Co, London. 
1974 scrapped at Passage West, Ireland.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Friend John D Stevenson writes ...

ROOKWOOD. ON 164738.
Steel screw motor vessel
Built October 1936 as Yard No 237, by Henry Robb Ltd., Leith
633 GRT
177.0ft L, 28.6ft B
Fitted with 8 cyl 4S.C.SA Humboldt - Deutz oil engine
One deck, machinery aft..
Fitted for the pumping and carrying of sand in bulk.
Owners : Wm France Fenwick & Co., Ltd.
Port of Reg : London
1939 F.Bowles & Co ( J. Bowles, managers) Pof R London . NNC.
Converted to a sand dredger.
1951.. SAND MARTIN . "Zinai" S.S. Co., Ltd. (Burness Shipping Co.,
managers) P of R London
1974 January. Breaking up commenced at Passage West, Ireland , by
Haulbowline Industries Ltd.

Above from Lloyds Register , Lloyds List and H.Robb archive.


----------



## Meze (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there Billyboy

Just seen a mention of picking up 4" shell and it triggered a memory of the Martin.
It was Christmas Eve about 1971 and the Martin had her pump jammed with shells. They couldn't clear it and went into Portsmouth and the bomb disposal boys were called in. (John?) Gwilliam was the boss then and he came down from Southampton to check it was going OK, probably with Eddy Greenwood the engineer superintendent. The BD men had tried to dislodge the shells with crowbars and sledgehammers but with no success so they called for the burning gear. Bad move - at least one was live and there was an explosion and one of them was killed. Gwillian was stood at the top of the pumproom stairs when it happened.

It was not a good Christmas.


----------

